# Hunt seat studs?



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything QH that has Sky Blue Boy as a sire is worth a look. His get are beautiful, I work with one and he has the most laid back personality, quick to learn, Major is tall, about 17H and a very lovely mover.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

have seen nice babies from this stallion  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZMWBNWkFmY


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Both lovely studs! Really love the looks of Skys Blue Boy, I've looked at him before too. Is he still standing at stud or just his get? He's one that even though he is quite far from me, I'd almost be willing to travel just so I could view him in person beforehand. As much as I don't want to do that at all, he's lovely.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

SBB himself passed away couple years ago.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> SBB himself passed away couple years ago.


Darn, I had a feeling.

Is there any way to find out if any of his offspring are standing in particular states? I'm having such a hard time searching for any studs (not just his) in my areas.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Check out Sons of SBB ::faceshot:
It's all about Blue
Only Blue Skys

You do know Google is your friend:wink::wink:
just some Other HUS stallions: These Irons are Hot,Allocate your Assets,Coats n tails,Last Detail,An Eligible Bachelor, HBF Iron Man,Indian Artbeat .....

Don't know of many in area you asked for in your original post if any,most likely these you would be shipping & also depending on what you are looking at for Stud fees ...


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Check out Sons of SBB ::faceshot:
> It's all about Blue
> Only Blue Skys
> 
> ...


Haha after exhausting google searches I came here, I was having no luck finding any in those areas. 

I've looked at some studs outside my posted areas, most of the ones you listed I really love the looks of. However, I would much prefer to view the sire in person beforehand so the closer the better - that being said, for the perfect sire I would likely be willing to travel. Cost isn't a huge issue, so open to looking at any stud fees at this point. Won't be breeding for another 1-3 years, but trying to get a list of potential studs together and then narrow it down from there. 

And will definitely be checking out It's all about Blue and Only Blue Skys ...definitely happy with what Skys Blue Boy produces so those are for sure at the top of my list.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

beverleyy said:


> Darn, I had a feeling.
> 
> Is there any way to find out if any of his offspring are standing in particular states? I'm having such a hard time searching for any studs (not just his) in my areas.


 Well, there is the Appaloosa son of SBB, Spot my Blue boy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPBguPhSlWQ


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Allocate Your Assets is one of my more favorite AQHA hunter sires: Allocate Your Assets |, and he produces nice jumpers too. 

Indian Artifacts is AWS approved, and makes nice all around hunter babies. His owner has really been working towards changing the perception of AQHA hunter horses, and showing a lot of his babies successfully in the open hunter shows. 

Former friend had a mare by Natural Iron out of a TB mare that could have passed for a warmblood. She was huge too. Was never shown over fences, but had some nice babies that have gone on to hunter over fences carriers. Natural Iron

Its All About Blue is a really nice looking sun of SBB: AQHA Stallion, and he is 17 hands.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Love Full Medal Jacket
Full Medal Jacket

Also Resurrection
http://resurrectionaqha.com/


----------

